# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  NaKaam Hasraton Ke Siva Kuch Nahi Raha

## Diya84

*NaKaam Hasraton Ke Siva Kuch Nahi Raha*



*NaKaam Hasraton Ke Siva Kuch Nahi Raha
Dunia Main Ab Dukhon Ke Siva Kuch Nahi Raha

Ek Umar Ho Gayee Hai Ke Dil Ki Kitab Main
Kuch Khushk Patton Ke Siva Kuch Nahi Raha

Yaden Kuch Is Tarha Se Samaat Pay Chaa Gaeen
Pichli Rafaqton Ke Siva Kuch Nahi Raha

Lab See Liay Tu Apnay Hi Kamray Main Youn Laga
Khamosh Aayino Ke Siva Kuch Nahi Raha

Jazbay Tamam Kho Gaiay Lamhon Ki Dhool Main
Ab Dil Main Dharkanon Ke Siva Kuch Nahi Raha*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice :Smile:

----------


## villies

this one iz also gud

----------


## Diya84

Thanks for liking very one :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wao..yeh wala bhi acha hai...liked it...thanks 4 sharing..:up;...keep doing it..

----------


## Diya84

Thanks You

----------

